# Mossberg 500 question



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i was at Gandermountain today..looking for a 20 gauge for hunt smaller critters like rabbit squirrel and bird. I was looking at a pump-action Mossberg 500 and was wanting your opinions on it. its $160.00 im not lookin to make any huge investments ona shotgun.so is it a good gun?if not Any suggestions on another good 20 running between $100 and $400?
thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mossburg is a fine gun for general use. I have had one for yers and never had any problems with it.
If your willing to spend 100-400 go with a Remington 870. Great gun and for the price as good as they get. Vances/buckeye outdoors has a sale on them now. You won't beat the 870 for an all around gun. Yo8u can get a deer slug barrell for it as well as any of the choke tubes.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I ended up getting the 870 20 gauge for my boy, but the Mossberg would have been my second choice. He can shoot slugs in the smoothbore, I've been told you can't do that with a Mossberg smoothbore, you have to get a rifled barrel. Don't know if that is 100% true but I would still stick with an 870.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

i've posted this on other forums and got the same response about the 870 so im gonna look into it and see if i can get my hands on one..
thank you


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

riverrunner,i've had an 870 wingmaster since the mid 70's and have never had a problem with it.if you get one, and take good care of it,you'll never have to replace it because it wore out!
one thing i'd suggest would is to use either a fully rifled slug barrel(the best choice!)
or a smooth bore slug barrel.the screw in choke tubes are great for shot shells but the rifled choke tubes for slugs have had a history of failure causing the barrel to blow out.
it happened to me and i'll never shoot another one with the same setup!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

$100-400; wow there are LOTS of guns in that price range. For closer to $400 you could also get a Browning BPS 20ga. In my opinon, the Browning would top the Rem & Mossberg, but I am a big mossberg fan. Its just so dang hard to bass up a Browning. I've sold my only two Browning shotguns (12 ga & 10 ga) & I regret it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

for the $400.00 he could get an auto too.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Dick's has had a sale on this week [thru sat. ] with moss 500's in 12 or 20 ga. woth a rifled barrel and scope for 250.00$


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

zipperneck52 said:


> Dick's has had a sale on this week [thru sat. ] with moss 500's in 12 or 20 ga. woth a rifled barrel and scope for 250.00$


thank ya sir


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

yea that is a good gun that is what kind my uncle just bought and he loves his but he got his at walmart, i think was a little bit cheaper than gander


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i myself just got a 870 youth 20 ga. and i relly like it


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I myself had a mosberg 500, had prolbems cycling shells so i sold it and baught a mosberg 835 it is more of a peice of sh*t than the 500. i still have that for a back gun. for the money you cant beat the 870, i have 3 a 20 ga wingmaster Lh, a 12 ga wingmaster Lh and a 12 ga 3 1/2 super mag. i use them on evering from doves to deer and have never had a prolben. the 12 ga wingmaster has been in my family since the 70's


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

at one time i use to own a 500 and an 870 i liked them both but i got rid of the remington on acount of me being a southpaw the mossberg has the safety right on top of the reciever where i can just flip it with my thumb but mine just sits here collecting dust since i dont use it to deer hunt with anymore and i use my over under for any rabbit or upland / waterfowl hunting once in a while i get her out clean her up and take her for some bunnies but i just prefer my over/under . by the way if your just wanting something to hunt small game with and not deer stoeger makes there condor over/under in a 20 gauge and ive even seen them in a matched set 12 an 20 gauge together for less than four hundred bucks at dicks sporting goods i bought one 4 years ago and i wont use anything else for small game . [email protected]


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

saugeyesam
a friend loaned me his over/under stoger a few years back to dove hunt with and i swear i couldnt hit anything with it shot nearly 2 boxes of shells through it. i dont know much about pointing them so i must have been doing somthing wrong, i am also a southpaw.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

For all of you left handed shooters. You need to make sure that the gun you are using does not the "rise" set up for a right handed shooter. You will never be able to hit anything shooting a right hand weapon if your left handed. You need a weapon that is either neutral or left hand set.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

is a over under right or left handed?

i own a right handed 870 that i have killed more geese and ducks than i care to mention, but there are right handed guns i simply cannot shoot


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

being a lefty im limited on my choices of left handed guns as a matter of fact the only true lefthand gun i own is a ruger M77 MKII in .270 win every thing else is righty and there is not one gun i own that i cant chamber a round and be spot on accurate with i dont believe in the whole lefty righty setup thing .
i havent had any trouble hitting things with my stoeger you gotta have the proper choke for the task at hand being a lefty really hasnt been to much of a disadvantage only when it comes to finding lefty guns


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Kasting King do you want out of the 835? If so, how much?


----------

